# Pic of my Wedding dress on me!!!



## MissXXXrae (Jul 14, 2007)

OK i think this goes in the fashion part... I went wedding dress shopping with my mom yesterday and this is the one i bought!










































sorry some of the pix are blurry! i hope u like them!!!


----------



## DakotaJade (Jul 14, 2007)

Wow that is a beautiful dress!!! it looks great on you!!!


----------



## mac-whore (Jul 14, 2007)

wowww, that dress is gorgeous.. especially on you! congrats on getting married.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jul 14, 2007)

You look like a princess!


----------



## MissXXXrae (Jul 14, 2007)

thank u! i got these really cute shoes that remind me of a glass slipper lol total cinderelle bride lol they are clear with rhindstones so cute!


----------



## pla4u (Jul 14, 2007)

WOW!!!!!

You look FANTASTIC!!!

If your man should chicken out on you I'll Marry you!....


----------



## MissXXXrae (Jul 14, 2007)

Originally Posted by *pla4u* /img/forum/go_quote.gif WOW!!!!!You look FANTASTIC!!!

If your man should chicken out on you I'll Marry you!....

hahahaha


----------



## estherika (Jul 14, 2007)

wow! you look AMAZING!!


----------



## usersassychick0 (Jul 14, 2007)

awww its so pretty. I love puffy dresses-they are so much fun. hehe





congrats!


----------



## michal_cohen (Jul 14, 2007)

wow its stuning

and you are so beutiful


----------



## pla4u (Jul 14, 2007)

Seriousy though that dress is really pretty....it is perfect for you...


----------



## Colorlicious (Jul 14, 2007)

girl you look wonderful!!! awesome dress! i totally love it!! good job! and congrats!


----------



## girlie2010 (Jul 14, 2007)

beautiful dress


----------



## bella1342 (Jul 14, 2007)

i was just at one of my bestfriends wedding... her dress looked exactly like that. everyone loved it.

i LOVE it!

you look stunning!


----------



## Killah Kitty (Jul 14, 2007)

Wowww you and that dress look drop dead gorgeous and the shoes sound so hot too. Congrats I love the dress!!! I hope whenever I get married I will have a dress so beautiful too


----------



## ivette (Jul 14, 2007)

beautiful dress

congrats


----------



## empericalbeauty (Jul 14, 2007)

you look like a princess! so gorgeous


----------



## MindySue (Jul 14, 2007)

oh my god you look like a beautiful princess!

what a lucky guy!!


----------



## dentaldee (Jul 15, 2007)

wow.........you look like Cinderella!!!........beautiful!!


----------



## RachaelMarie (Jul 15, 2007)

Oh that is so pretty. You look like a princess! Congratulations on the wedding.


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 15, 2007)

Oh! That's a gorgeous dress! You really do look like a princess in it!


----------



## clwkerric (Jul 15, 2007)

Very beautiful... congrats on the wedding.


----------



## BeneBaby (Jul 15, 2007)

So Pretty!! You look like a princess!


----------



## Savvy_lover (Jul 15, 2007)

very nice dress !




congrats!!!


----------



## bluebird26 (Jul 15, 2007)

Beauuuuuuuuutiful!!! I agree, you look like a Princess!!!


----------



## katnahat (Jul 15, 2007)

You look fabulous! I think the dress is perfect.


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Jul 15, 2007)

Perfect fit.


----------



## Bexy (Jul 15, 2007)

That is gorgeous, just like you. You look like a princess.


----------



## Curiosity (Jul 15, 2007)

You look stunning! The dress is beautiful.


----------



## AngelaGM (Jul 15, 2007)

You would look beautiful in a gunny sack! You took my breath away! Please post a picture of the shoes! =)


----------



## Keysten (Jul 15, 2007)

You are so pretty! I love the dress, its just like a fairy tale. Congrats!!


----------



## MissMudPie (Jul 15, 2007)

That's a beautiful dress, and you look absolutely stunning in it!


----------



## speerrituall1 (Jul 15, 2007)

Such a pretty princess! Your man is gonna be speechless.


----------



## lovefe (Jul 15, 2007)

very nice it looks so great on u!!!!!!


----------



## MissXXXrae (Jul 15, 2007)

here is the picture of my shoes...lil glass slippers! lol


----------



## Ricci (Jul 15, 2007)

fabulous!


----------



## MindySue (Jul 15, 2007)

stunning shoes!


----------



## foxybronx (Jul 15, 2007)

Davids Bridal makes the BEST dresses!

You are your dress are absolutely GORGEOUS!


----------



## Jessica (Jul 15, 2007)

you look like a princess.....you make Cinerella look ugly....lmao.....stunning!!!


----------



## pinkbundles (Jul 15, 2007)

Wow! You look like a princess! Great choice!


----------



## XkrissyX (Jul 15, 2007)

your goin to be a beautiful bride on your wedding day. goodluck!


----------



## Barbette (Jul 15, 2007)

It looks beautiful on you! Like a Disney Princess






Many congratulations


----------



## xEdenx (Jul 15, 2007)

I LOVE this dress! you look beautiful in it.


----------



## Shelley (Jul 15, 2007)

That dress is stunning and you are beautiful.


----------



## MissXXXrae (Jul 16, 2007)

thank u guys! im so excited i cant wait to wear it again! hahah


----------



## Bec688 (Jul 16, 2007)

Beautiful! You look like a princess!!!!


----------



## littletingoddes (Jul 16, 2007)

So beautiful!!


----------



## Lauren (Jul 16, 2007)

Wow I love it! You're going to look absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## mayyami (Jul 16, 2007)

OMG! It's like a dream dress =) You look perfect in it!


----------



## Kathy (Jul 16, 2007)

That's a beautiful dress and you look fantastic in it!


----------



## kaylin_marie (Jul 16, 2007)

You look stunning!!


----------



## norfolkchica (Jul 16, 2007)

Congrats



You look simply beautiful in that dress!


----------



## Solimar (Jul 16, 2007)

Love the dress on you!


----------



## Manda (Jul 16, 2007)

OMG hun, you look GORGEOUS! I can't wait to see pics from your wedding day, you are going to be a beautiful bride! Congrats!


----------



## rejectstar (Jul 16, 2007)

Your man is totally going to drop dead when he sees you coming down the aisle!! You are so gorgeous in your princess dress



I really like the style of the one that girl in the background of your pictures is wearing too, LOL. That's the kind of dress I want for my wedding, I think.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Jul 16, 2007)

You look gorgeous!


----------



## dreamgirl_leah (Jul 16, 2007)

Your dress is really pretty!


----------



## EyeCandyDiva (Jul 16, 2007)

Omg...beautiful!!!


----------



## Shanelle (Jul 17, 2007)

Omgosh that dress is sooooooooo stunningly beautiful!! I seriously adore it!

You look like a princess in it! Congrats btw!


----------



## LVA (Jul 17, 2007)

I love it, looks great on u! Congrats on getting married.


----------



## LisaLu (Jul 17, 2007)

Looks absolutely beautiful , love your smile &amp; the shoes! Congrats!!


----------



## semantje (Jul 17, 2007)

sooo georgeous!!


----------



## Makeup-aholic (Jul 17, 2007)

Its a very gorgeous dress. You look soo pretty in it.


----------



## makeupartist2b (Jul 17, 2007)

omgosh wow!! amazingly beautiful, the dress is gorgeous and you my dear are stunnnnning!! i loveeeeeee it!! your gonna make a beauttttiful bride!!


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Jul 17, 2007)

Wow that dress is amazing!!! Its sooo pretty. Im jealous. Haha. Congrats on your upcoming wedding. Hope you have a blast.


----------



## TheOpenRoad (Jul 17, 2007)

Its sooo pretty on you! You look gorgeous!


----------



## KatJ (Jul 18, 2007)

You look like a princess! Its beautiful.... And my wedding shoes were almost exactly the same.


----------



## marmara (Jul 18, 2007)

wooooow really great dress

like a princess


----------



## babyangel (Jul 21, 2007)

Congrats on getting married. Finger less gloves would complete the Cinderella look.

*Babyangel *


----------



## snowy (Jul 21, 2007)

OMG I really like it. Very pretty dress.


----------



## missnadia (Jul 21, 2007)

Wow you look gorgeous!! Very nice dress!


----------



## LilDee (Jul 21, 2007)

Wow! Beautiful!! you probably can't wait for the big day now!!


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Jul 23, 2007)

The dress was made for you--you look incredible!!!


----------



## SqueeKee (Jul 23, 2007)

It is beautifulll!!! omg!! You look like a princess/rockstar!


----------



## Gleam84 (Jul 23, 2007)

The dress is so beautiful and so are you!! You will be a stunning bride on your wedding day. I wish all the best for you and your fiance.


----------



## xmayax (Jul 23, 2007)

you look stunning!, my friends getting married and im maid of honour cant wait to go shopping for the dress!

x


----------



## noahlowryfan (Jul 23, 2007)

the dress is beautiful


----------



## monniej (Jul 23, 2007)

how beautiful! you're going to be a lovely bride! congrats!


----------



## flychick767 (Aug 16, 2007)

You look beautiful. I am sure your husband will be smiling when he sees you walk down the aisle in that dress.


----------



## Insongniac (Aug 16, 2007)

I LOVE it! You're so completely gorgeous in it and the shoes are to die for as well...

Whoever the lucky fella is, his eyes will *pop* when he sees you walking towards him like a breathtaking vision!

Congratulations sweetie!


----------



## Nicholyse (Aug 16, 2007)

Beautiful! You look so happy with it


----------



## Sirvinya (Aug 16, 2007)

What an amazing dress! Congrats!


----------



## igor (Aug 16, 2007)

Beautiful!!!--both you and the dress


----------



## Karren (Aug 17, 2007)

WOW!!! You and that dress look amazing!!!

Karren


----------



## KaseyB (Aug 18, 2007)

WOW what a lucky man, You are the prettyest bride ever!!!!!!


----------



## jennycateyez (Aug 18, 2007)

that dress look's beauitful on you.. im sure you will feel like a princess on your special day.


----------



## chocobon (Aug 19, 2007)

Gorgeous! U look fantastic!!


----------



## CorteoGirl (Aug 19, 2007)

beautiful dress. Congrats!


----------



## brewgrl (Aug 19, 2007)

pretty pretty princess!!!!


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Aug 19, 2007)

YOu are incredible-such a beautiful bride!!!


----------



## farris2 (Aug 20, 2007)

I love it! Congrats!


----------



## Karen_B (Aug 20, 2007)

Beautiful dress!


----------



## Jessiica69 (Aug 20, 2007)

Wow you look beautiful! I love the dress.


----------



## melpaganlibran (Aug 21, 2007)

you look absolutely stunning. his jaw will drop (if you haven't done the deal yet) looks amazing!


----------



## princess_20 (Aug 21, 2007)

you look amazing fabulous beautiful gorgeous! and I can go on and on... congrats on getting married


----------



## beautydiva (Sep 1, 2007)

faaab!!!!!!!!

u lokk like fairy in it


----------

